# corry eggs?



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

i have 2 different species of corrys in my tank. i thought my bronzes where mating. recently i have seen hundreds of green circles on the back wall of the tank and behind the filter are they eggs? one of my friends said they might not be fertilised. can anyone shed some light on this for me please , no pics availble


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

green.. probably not eggs.. most fish eggs are a translucent white or offwhite cream color... green spots.. um.. an alge bloom? if you want your cories to spawn.. do a water change and add slightly cooler water.. it will happen the next few days after that


----------



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

I have four bronze corycats and recently I found sporatic areas of white eggs mostly on the glass, but also on some fake plants. I know you posted this ,but can anyone tell me if they are cory eggs??? They are white and in groups from 8 to 20......, and if they are how long does it take tohatch???


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

juan...those would be cory eggs....3-4 days to hatch..most likely they will be eaten by then...if you would actually like to breed them ; try this..
get a 5 or 10 gallon tank..set it up with a heater and sponge filter..set temp at 82 F...... put the cories in and feed them well for a week or so..3-4 times a day...after a week do a 30-40% water change..pull the plug on the heater and put in fresh water about 10 degrees cooler than the water you took out.do this in the evening..next morning plug the heater back in..as soon as they finish spawning ; remove them and put them back in the main tank...at that point add some methylene blue to the tank with the eggs...you will need a very fine fry food for the young..


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Here are some pics of corie eggs:



















Hope that helps.


----------



## MommaShark (Feb 8, 2010)

*quetions about cory eggs also*

Do Cory eggs only take about 4 days to hatch? I thought I had read somewhere that they take a week? How can you tell if they are fertilized? My two corys laid eggs about 4 days ago and I have had them for months. This is the first time this has ever happened for me. I saw them in a T formation that I heard was classic when they are trying to mate.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

often cory eggs are a clear amber color.yes..they take about 4 days to hatch..but eggs are often eaten by the parents or other tankmates..i have some albino cories that lay eggs every week..but i don't collect them..too hard for me to get down under the rack any more.
so far i have bred only a few species of corydoras...aneus..paleatus..panda...skunk...sterbai...schwartzi...barbatus and a couple of others..they are fun to do ; and always salable...


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Is the t formation where the male is at right angles at the females head?
I had one cory doing this off and on to the other and at times hovering over the fatter one.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep...that's the way the game is played...


----------

